# Scola Will Be With Spurs Next Summer



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

He has a 2 million buyout this summer, but his agent said it will happen.

The article is in spanish, if you can read it, great, if not, I'll translate it later on.


http://marca.es/edicion/noticia/0,2458,576436,00.html


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I remember posting about him some time ago, the Spurs are probably going to pay his buyout. They need more depth in the frontcourt. Plus, Manu and Scola will be quite a duo in the NBA.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

He really should be a solid contributer for the Spurs once he comes over. I have been high on him ever since we have drafted him, and was realy hoping he would come over for this season. This probably means that Horry won't be back next season, b/c we would have Rose, Scola and Horry to fill the back-up PF minutes. I'm looking forward to seeing Scola in a Spurs uniform next year.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm interested to see how good this guy is. I've heard things about him and saw him play briefly in the Olympics, and judging by that he looks like a good player.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Geez the Spurs are just gonna get scarier... with the lack of good Cs in the league Scola's gonna be a great addition immediately.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

He's better than Nocioni.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

If I was a Spurs fan I would trust the management completely in this. The Spurs are notorious for bringing in great players that fit the system they run and rarely make mistakes selecting someone for the team.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

He has game, he'll be worked into the rotation and put in a great situation to succeed. My guess is that Horry will probably be the guy who loses his minutes, him and Rose. We'll see though, it may take Scola a year to adjust. I liked what I saw in the olympics, he is a real talented big man. It may just be a few plays that I built this on, but I think he runs the floor real well too. Thats always a plus for a big man. 

He is listed at 6'9, so no he isn't a center. That height is probably accurate, while NBA heights are boosted up, so in the NBA Scola will probably be 6'10 or 6'11. He'll be valuable in the rotation, if not next year, atleast for the long term I think.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Honestly it's only a few years away till Duncan is playing the majority of his career at the 5 anyway, so if Scola is really good, I guess the phrase the rich get richer is a good phrase. That's why if I was a GM, I would try to convince some Europeans (like 18-20 y/o) to come out and pick them in the 2nd round, if for no other reason, than you have their rights before they may blow up.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

He's gonna be good.... I'm tellin ya, I have a good feeling about this guy, and he should be a starter for us one day. I'm really excited about him coming over next year and I think he is going to make a big impact off the bench for us. He could end up challenging for ROY if he gets enough minutes.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Honestly it's only a few years away till Duncan is playing the majority of his career at the 5 anyway, so if Scola is really good, I guess the phrase the rich get richer is a good phrase. That's why if I was a GM, I would try to convince some Europeans (like 18-20 y/o) to come out and pick them in the 2nd round, if for no other reason, than you have their rights before they may blow up.


If I was a GM, I'd make sure I had a lot of recruits down in south america, specifically argentina and brazil, but also other countries like Chile, where the nba is really popular. The sport is completely blowing up in south america, funny because it kind of jumped central america and the caribbean. But there are tons of prospects down there, and they love the game. It's becoming a hotspot for basketball players, right up there with serbia and lithuania.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> If I was a GM, I'd make sure I had a lot of recruits down in south america, specifically argentina and brazil, but also other countries like Chile, where the nba is really popular. The sport is completely blowing up in south america, funny because it kind of jumped central america and the caribbean. But there are tons of prospects down there, and they love the game. It's becoming a hotspot for basketball players, right up there with serbia and lithuania.


Damn right... Scola, Manu, Barbosa(traded him)... all those players come from South America, and the Spurs are great at scouting them


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> 
> Damn right... Scola, Manu, Barbosa(traded him)... all those players come from South America, and the Spurs are great at scouting them


Scola and Manu are from South America, but they were recognised and proved their status only playing in Europe. The same goes to Nocioni, Delfino, Varejao or Splitter, so when they go to NBA I consider them more Euro players than South Americans (not in the case of nationality, but playing style). And I think scouts also werent coming to Argentina that often than to Europe to watch them. 

But of course there are examples considering South America too, like Nene and Barbosa.


----------

